# 2cool Giveaway: Kistler Rods KLX Inshore Series



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

Together with 2cool sponsor, Kistler Rods, we are giving away a KLX Inshore Series Rod!

Entering is simple. Just click here to go to the Saltwater Inshore Rods page on kistlerrods.com. Check out all of the KLX Inshore Series rods. Then, come back to this thread and tell us which KLX rod you would choose and what you would fish for!










The contest runs now through Tuesday, May 28th. Good luck!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Med 6' 9".

I would us this for throwing SS jrs at reds over the grass in POC or in one of my "special " spots off of the San Bernard for reds and trout.

I love the 6'9" legnth. Just seems to ballance best for me.

RR

P.S. More than likely this would be my Dad's Father's Day gift if it arrives on time.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'

That rod is bad to the bone.....i would fish specks and reds in the flats and hope for flounder. im tall and like the longer rods.


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

I would choose the " Z Bone " 6' 6" rod for Speckled Trout. Nice rod


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I would chose the KLX speck and red medium spin 7" for specks and reds


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I would choose the KLX jigs and tail wader special, because I fish mostly soft plastics. That would be a great rod! Thanks,

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'

I just started fishing the bay and am addicted. I now need to update my gear and this seems like the perfect rod to start with!


----------



## YakAggie (Mar 7, 2013)

I would choose the KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. I would use it to catch Specks, Reds, and Flounder from my Kayak!


----------



## CaptCoach (Jun 21, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-heavy 7' 3".

A little extra backbone for going to chase after the Reds!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

2013 Carbon Steel 7' 0" Medium Multi-Techique Special Use it to catch all specks, reds and flounder, from my kayak. Oh yeah dont forget the guaranteed slimers that come calling everyonce in a while.


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

KLX Speck and Red Medium Light 7. Just what it is for speck's and red's.


----------



## CraigTexasAnthony (Feb 20, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3" for specks and reds into the wind! Great looking rod!:texasflag


----------



## addicted2water (Oct 13, 2010)

I would personally select the KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7' as I like the sensitivity of a lighter action rod when targeting flounder on the south shore line of West Bay on artificals only....


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'*

I fish light tackle, spinning reels with 10 pound mono, just for the fun of it. Looks like this is the rod for the Laguna Madre and Team Big Rebar!


----------



## TNCarter (May 9, 2013)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7', for specs, reds and flounder.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

KLX speck and reds all purpose medium 7'

To catch specs and reds. And when they arent biting.......gafftop!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

KLX specks and reds Spin 7' to be used for specks and reds....


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

It would have to be the KLX specs and reds all purpose medium 7'. Moving to Friendswood in 2 weeks. I will need a good all purpose rod to explore the bay with.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

KLX Speck and Red Casting All Purpose Medium 7' used for whatever is biting that day.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7' for speks!! 

THANKS!!


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. To be used mainly for catching specks and flounder


----------



## Cpt.Hardhead (May 8, 2013)

I would choose the KLX speck and red medium spin 7'. I wade for specks and reds in POC.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

*FH-KLX Blades, Buzz and Chatter Baits Medium-Heavy 7'0" - Would use it for reds, specks and flounder in Sabine lake, Galveston bay, and Trinity bay. I have just about wore out my old rod. May even use it in fresh water at times. *


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7' catch all from reds to small tarpoons


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9" 

I would choose this one because I know this is a great rod, and I need a well-built, reliable rod for topwater purposes. Plus, I have wanted a Kistler ever since my dad has gotten his. Very well done Kistler, very well done!!!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'
A great all around rod. I would use it for all my fishing needs. I would use it to get my "flounder on"


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

*KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9" for throwin my favorite plugs in search of big trout and brutish reds!*


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3"

Looks really good!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

my dream rod


----------



## Bartee71 (Mar 10, 2011)

I would use the following:
KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7'

Seems like the perfect all purpose rod for fishing the coastal bays.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Casting 7'!!!!!!!

Reds Trout Flounder Bass, whatever i can get into!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7' for summertime specks!


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

I would choose the KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7, for specks, reds, and flounder.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I would go with the KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9". It would be used as a multipurpose for the versatility in wading, but more likely for tops and lighter crankbaits and plugs.


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Kistler Rods*

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'. For Mirrodines and Corky's


----------



## elaw62 (Sep 2, 2009)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9". Going for specks wading and need a good rod to work soft plastics.


----------



## Elbutto (Jan 31, 2013)

Gotta be the 7 ft medium action baitcaster. I would use that baby wading in the surf to tear up specs and reds. I have several kistler freshwaters and they are my favorite rods. I would love to test out the saltwater version. Pick me!


----------



## john boat (Feb 18, 2013)

I would choose the KLX jigs and tail wader specil Med-light 6'9". For specks and Reds.


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd pick the Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'

Specks and rod


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

*Rod giveaway*

I would love the KLX speck and red medium spin 7'-3" for specks and reds

Beautiful looking rods


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Z bone LE 1 7' ML. 
I like a medium light rod, would use it as a live bait rod you can get some good whip action with a popping cork


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

Would use to assist in teasing the big girls of east bay...and possibly a few reds


----------



## dekelopez (Jul 17, 2012)

*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7'*

*Love fishing for specks and skinny water reds!!*


----------



## funbunchfishin (Sep 26, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Heavy 7'3" to go after bull reds in the surf.


----------



## billpatekjr (Apr 30, 2013)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3"*

The Rod is seems perfect for kids as well as adults. Also seems universal in throwing lures with touch or bait where it is stiff enough to cast


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'

Chasing flounder, reds and specks in the bays and bayous.
Thanks for the chance to enter!

-hook


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

I would choose the z bone 7' m/l to throw soft plast with


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7' for chunking tails at reds.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. 
I would use it to catch Specks, Reds, and Flounder


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Klx speck and red medium 7' for trout and reds


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'*

It was tough deciding between the _KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9" _for wading or the _KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'_ for boat/bank fishing throwing a popping cork.

Both I would be targeting specks/red/flounder and both look like they had enough backbone to handle a bull red or large black drum if they caught one.

What sold me on the _KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'_ was the weight (3.8oz vs my current one at 4.9oz.) Sure make those long fishing sessions more manageable.

Joel


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

KLX Jigs n Tails 6"9 ML.
Trout rod

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

KLX tops and twitch special 6'9"


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

*Spinning*

I'm a spinning reel guy myself, have to go with the 7' med speck and red. Chunking spook jrs and popping corks for the big three. Thanks!!!


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

KLX speck & red all purpose med. 7'. Fishing for trout.


----------



## texmexfishn (Apr 2, 2013)

I woul choose the KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9", and make my first attempt at them trouts!!!


----------



## jblrail (Mar 31, 2005)

KLX Specs and Reds Medium Spin 7'. If I win it, I would gift it to a Wounded Warrior who enjoys fishing and would like to have a nice new rod but under current circumstances can't afford a top line rig at this time.


----------



## Tamzor (Feb 14, 2013)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special 

kayaking and wading, throwing soft plastic


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Welcome Kistler as a 2cool sponsor. I've fished Kistler rods for 10 years, and love every one I have.....BUT a KLX would be nice in my quiver! I'd use the 6'9" ML KLX Jigs & Tails Wader Special to wade the South shore coves for big trout.


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

2Bone LE 2 M 6'6 cast 2013


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

KlLX Speck and reds medium spin 7'. The 7 footer ought to throw my Midcoast popping corks a country mile targeting specks, reds and flounder.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

cant beat a 6'6" - 6'9" med light rod. Especially when you fish with "boat wanders" as i do. :spineyes:


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast 2013

I live on Trinity Bay and mainly fish for trout, flounder, and redfish using soft plastics with 1/16 to 1/4 oz. lead heads. This would be a good rod for long casts of light baits with great sensitivity.


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9". Looks like just a tremendously versatile rod and I am dying to try one of these new Kistlers. Still love my LTA (original).


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 .... for tarpon, and blue fin tuna.
*


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013
specs and reds soft jerks and tops


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

I would pair it with my Chronarch 200b and fish for trout and redfish.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9" for speckled trout fishing.


----------



## NoCatch (Feb 16, 2010)

That Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast 2013 would be a good match with a Shimano Curado for all Laguna Madre species catcher. :cheers:

That is the one I choose.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3" for my Stradic cI4 for ripping plastics rigged under popping a popping cork. 

thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Bula (Dec 15, 2006)

*KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

*


----------



## John McMindes (Jul 14, 2010)

*Kistler Rod Giveaway*

I would choose the KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7' and break it in fishing for Snook in the Brownsville Ship Channel down at South Padre island.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

KLX specks and reds medium spin 7' 
I'd use it for soft plastics
Thanks


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

KLX Spec and Red all Purpose Medium 7'. Would love to catch some spec's and red's with this rod. I have a Kistler Magnesium Med-heavy that is one of my go to rods.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Wall so many trying to win this rod so it must be a good one. Okay since I'm new to the wading game and am trying to figure out what's good for me and from reading what a lot of the guys are say is good I will have to go with the KLX Jig and Tail Wader Special Med Light 6'9" with me targeting trout and reds throwing plastics and corkies and SUPER SPOOKS JRs would make a good rod for me


----------



## Nicron (Apr 22, 2013)

*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'*

Specs Reds and Founder (I hope). I'm also sure it can handle hard heads fairly well  Went up to a 7' rod now and no regrets.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

KLX Speck and Red all purpose medium 7'!

Right now I throw a 6'6" LTA with a Stella 2500. Great rod and I'd love to try their new models!


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

KLX speck and red all purpose 7' medium. Would use it in the bay hopefully catching specks and reds. Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9" for those specks and reds in the LLM.


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

Klx pop and jerk 6'3"


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Boy, would I love to win a KLX Jigs & Tails 6'9" rod! I'm trying to learn to fish soft plastics effectively and I think having a rod that's specifically designed to throw them would make the learning curve a little less steep! When you're all new to saltwater fishing, any bit of help you can find is worth its weight in gold!

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## elrober (May 21, 2004)

Zbone 1 ML, fishing for big "Ola" Mama trout - East Matty.


----------



## reddrummer (Feb 17, 2010)

Z-Bone 6'6" To replace my favorite rod I broke while tight lining when I should have been throwing plastics:-/. Lesson learnt!


----------



## gdtrahan (Jan 20, 2007)

KLX speck and reds all purpose medium 7'0" and I would fish for specks, reds, and flounder with it.


----------



## sagmiller18 (May 12, 2013)

I would choose the KLX speck and red all purpose 7 foot rod so I could give it to my dads fathers day gift so he would have no reason not to fish with my brother and i


----------



## FishCommander07 (Mar 22, 2013)

KLX Spin Specks and Reds 7', reds, trout, and anything that bites!


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Klx*

I would choose the klx- jigs and tails 6'9 ml for wading and kayak throwing plastics I love the 6'9 length for that reason


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3" to catch its namesake, though flounder and smacks will be welcome, as well.


----------



## KeepingItReel (May 12, 2013)

The Z Bone LE 6'6 Cast would be perfect for me.

Usually fish for reds and specks with live bait. (I got me a little honey hole for live bait.) Plus, I also do a lot of bass fishing, so the 6'6 would be perfect for me for either. Very nice rods.


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

I would like the Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast I think this rod would be great for wading


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

KLX Specks and Reds All purpose medium light 7'. That would be my perfect all purpose rod. Thanks for the great offer!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

What's interesting to me is I only seldom heard or read about Kistler Rods until recently over the past couple years. They must be great and If I win and decide for myself, I'm gonna' need several more....

Medium light, 7 ft. casting for freshwater crappie and specks.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3"
this would be a great for anything but especially reds & specks
:dance:
looks to be a very senstive grip which is what I NEED


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

The Z bone LE1 ML 6'6" rod looks like a great rod to catch trout with corkies and tops.


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7'

I would use this just as the tin suggests...for targeting specks and reds around my favorite spots in Galveston.

Thanks for the great giveaway, very cool!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

KLX Specks and Red Medium


----------



## 2Hype (Jun 9, 2009)

*Kistler KLX Tops and Twitch Special*

I'd use this rod for wading for reds, specks and flounder. The weight ranges would open up the tackle box wading, a good top water rod for big and small topwaters, plastics, spoons and mirrolures. It would also serve double duty bass fishing with the moderate/fast action for mid-depth diving crankbaits and square-bills.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cool*

KLX Specks and Reds All purpose medium light 7'. That would be my perfect all purpose rod. Thanks for the great offer


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I would have to say the redfish special med hvy. I'd Pair it with a calcutta 200, and it sounds like a red slayer.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

z bone LE 1 ml 6'6" 

I would use it for throwing Corkies and Topwater hoping to land that 10 pound trout that has been hiding from me.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

KLX Medium All Purpose Specks and Red 7ft rod. Big reds and fat trout!


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

KLX jigs and tail wader special 6'9" for wading the flats in Galveston west bay for trout


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'*

I would go with the 7' Medium/Fast KLX Speck and Red All Purpose rod.

I work close to the Texas City Dike and would like a rod that I could keep with me in the truck at all times just in case I have enough time to stop and fish. Being an all purpose rod, it would be nice to know that it could handle just about any inshore encounter that may occur.

Thanks 2cool and Kistler. This is an amazing offer.


----------



## bjqx (Feb 4, 2012)

KLX M/L 7' and fish for some of these


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

I would choose the KLX Speck and Reds med heavy spin 7'3"
Although you guys are gonna have to re-name it to the Speck, Reds, and Snook because that's what I will be using it for! fishing artificials under lit docks for all three...

P.S.
Snook + structure = seriously fun battle!!!


----------



## str0sfan01 (Apr 11, 2011)

*I would use KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7' for fish it was made for Specks and Reds.
*


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

KLX redfish special med-heavy 7'3" i like some backbone fighting big reds


----------



## Wade N Drift (Nov 26, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. I'd fish for specs and reds - but only catch gaftops and hardheads.


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

KLX redfish special med-heavy 7'3". I need the backbone to bring in tourney reds


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Kistler choice*

6'9" Tops and Twitch for all-around artificial-only rod for the big three in Galveston and Baffin. 
Hookman


----------



## tensionondeck (Nov 22, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3" to pair with a new Saros FA 4000 to chase some bull reds and add some range when drifting for trout.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

I really like the "Z bone LE 1 M L 7'0" Cast 2013". I fish both fresh & saltwater (bass, crappie, reds, specks, & flounder). All of my rods & reels are used for both types (fresh & salt) & I think this rod will fit perfectly in my arsenal!. Thanks for making a great product!


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

I would choose the KLX jigs and tail wader special. I love to feel the bite. Spots & Dots!


----------



## Gulfcoast23 (Aug 20, 2005)

If I were to have one rod to meet all my needs on a trip, the KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med/Light 7' would do it. Like a longer rod for wading. 

This would be great for the specks and reds in Rockport.

Tight lines.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'. I would fish for specks, reds, and flounders


----------



## Dan20703 (Jun 22, 2004)

*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'*

This is the rod (KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7') to use wading the upper coast for the big three of Texas. Flounder, reds and specks! Artificials or live bait!


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'
Anything that swims


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Z bone ML 7ft!! I broke my 7'6" all star today!!h:


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

I would choose the speck and red all purpose 7' medium light.
I would want to target reds and specks but I also wanna be able to have a light tip to feel the nibbles of flounder. Ive never owned a kistler rod and hope they are as good as I hear they are. Good luck to everyone. (Crosses finger) =)


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 this would be my go to wading rod.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Jigs and tail and wader medium light. Trout for me.


----------



## jholling (Apr 7, 2013)

I would choose the KLX speck and reds medium spin 7'. I am just starting out wading and belive this would be perfect - even for a 76 year old guy


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013


----------



## IVOBGTX (Mar 25, 2013)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3"


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I really want to test out the Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 
I recently lost my Skeleton to wading Trinity bay... I need a super light weight rod for throwing lures at specks and reds. Let's see what you got?

javascript:void(0);


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

KLX all purpose medium 7'
I would use it to cast for reds over oyster shells.


----------



## RedHeadFisher (Sep 29, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'... For specks and reds of course


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast 2013*

I would use this as an all around rod. Wading in the surf fishing for speck and i would use it for top water for bass fishing


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'

I've been meaning to upgrade my spinning rod for a long time and this rod would pair perfectly with my spinfisher. It would be a huge improvement for me. I'd love to use it when I head to Padre in July to stalk the flats in my kayak.


----------



## dsgarner (Dec 25, 2011)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium-heavy 7' 3".*

I have a Carbon Steel 6' 9", absolutely love it! The 7' 3" KLX would make a perfect companion for a day of Specks, Reds and the elusive Flatfish!


----------



## shin_deep (Mar 24, 2013)

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 Looks like a great rod!


----------



## ted8541 (Feb 19, 2013)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7'

Tailing reds and black drum in the skinny at my cabin in Laguna Madre.

Fish on!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-heavy 7' 3".
This would be a great rod for long cast with light bait.


----------



## fishslicks91 (Mar 1, 2013)

KLX Tops and Twitch wader Special Med 6' 9".
I would fish for specs and reds off mixed shell and grass! 
Thanks for the contest!!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Klx med red and spec


----------



## Laleitner (Jan 25, 2013)

A bone le 1 m 6'6" casting rod or wade fishing!!!!


----------



## DWS (Jun 19, 2006)

KLX jigs and tail special. Wading for trout....


----------



## leeroy (Jun 29, 2012)

I would use the z bone 7' m casting for specs and reds in the surf and bays and would be very grateful.  I use to live right around the corner from the old shop in magnolia off 1488 and have always wanted a kistler


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

KLX Jig & Tail wader Special, being 90 percent of the time im wade fishing.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Would love to use the Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013 for wading the surf. Normally use a 6'6" rod & under for the bays. But for the surf when it's green to the beach. Ideally, need a 7 footer to cast as far you can with your favorite plug into a SE headwind if it's blowing more than 15mph.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## funpig (Jan 8, 2013)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'*

I'm basically a spinning and bait guys. A medium KLX rod will help me know the about my live shrimp status LOL )


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

*KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"*

If I were to custom order it would be this.

2013 Custom Z bone
BYOR-ZBONE

Model: LE	
Type: Cast 
Action: ZBLE-1ML 
Rod Length: 6' 9" 
Seat: F-SKSC	
Handle: C-SCMRC 
Handle Length: Trey's Selection 
Grip: None 
Guides: EM-MCBLKREC 
Guide Layout: LFSPIRAL	
Wrap Color: 18EB9050 
Hook Keeper: Hook-Hanger 
BKZST: No 
Deco Wrap: Deco-None 
Personalize Message: No 
Personalize Signature: No 
Personal Logo: No 
Custom Build

I would use the Rod to help put these in the boat. lol


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

Z-bone LE1ML66. Great looking rod for trout.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

KLX LE 1 ML 6'-6"
This bad boy is nice
It would be used for soft plastics wading.
thanks


----------



## TexasAggie'16 (Mar 4, 2013)

*I would pick the KLX Red Fish Special Med-Heavy 7' 3" to chase reds and trout through the marsh of Matagorda to the flats of Padre Island. *



I honestly had never heard of the rod company before but it is obvious that they are doing a stand up job! Kudos to them and their efforts for quality equipment and customer service.

When Im in the market for a new rod, I will be looking at these. The name will be mentioned to others!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013

What ever the wife and kids wants to go fishing for.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I fish for reds and specks under a mid coast popping cork. The KLX Red Fish Special Med-Heavy 7' 3" would be the rod I would like. I have a the helium in the 7' med and it is my favorite rod.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I would choose the KLX jigs and tail wader special Med-light 6'9". For specks and Reds.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7' looks like a nice popping cork rod
*


----------



## SpeckChaser-RckptTx (Mar 20, 2013)

*KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9" is my choice for specks and reds.*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 - This rod has all the aspects needed for wading for Reds, Trout, Flounda, to feeching out of the boat inshore for Spanish Macks, Ling, Tripletail and Sheepshead. Fun Fun.....

Non slip grip and wicked sensitivity would separate this rods from most.

Feech On !


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Z bone LE 1M 7' 0" cast, fishing for trout, reds and floiunder


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7' for redfish


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The z bone LE 1 M 7'0" for trout and redfish.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The z bone LE 7'0" 1 m for trout n reds.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast 2013

great rod, awesome features.....I need it to compliment my Helium and ZBone collection. Kistler rods rule on my boat!


----------



## Basscat76 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would choose the KLX speck and red all purpose medium casting. It would be a great start to my line of inshore rods from Kistler. I have several for my freshwater ventures. The KLX all purpose would be used for specks and reds from TX to La.

Mike
713-478-1044


----------



## Wet-a-line (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd be going with the KLX jigs and tail 6'-9" and I'd be in the shallows looking for skinny water monsters! If I win I could leave the bush league rods in the boat!


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Kistler Rods .... KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7' (KLXSRAP70ML) for me. 

I will be catching specks and reds with it :dance:


----------



## Riverrat95 (Apr 7, 2013)

KLX Speck and Red All-Purpose Medium Light 7'
I would be fishing for specks and reds


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

KLX z bone LE 1 ml 6'6 because it seems like a great lightweight rod that can throw smaller baits , I would use it for flounder


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

KLX z bone LE 1 ml 6'6


----------



## nervouscroaker (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd choose the KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

My fishing target of choice are specks.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the KLX Speck and Red all purpose medium light and it handles a bunch of jobs for me and I primarily fish for Trout, Reds, and Flounder. I've had several of Kistler rods and now I'm to one a 6'6" wader special med-lite rod.


----------



## hemmingway (Feb 1, 2013)

*2cool rod*

I would choose the KLX Spec and Red med/heavy spining rod. I fish for Reds 99% of the time and this rod has the length to make long cast and the backbone to move them to the boat. On top of that it has a 2cool look.


----------



## texasredkiller (Dec 10, 2010)

klx speck and red all purpose medium 7'. I would fish for specks reds and flounder


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013
I've been wanting a high quality 7ft rod for awhile. This rod would tear up the trouts and reds. Beautiful work you guys do. This rod paired up with a shimano core would be my dream set up!


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast 2013

Would use on kayak, wading, surf fishing too. Love light rods that are quality . For my soft plastics heard good things about rod. Also a local guy which is a plus.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

*I'm not gonna lie....Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013...because it's the most expensive!*


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

KLX TOPs AND TWITCH , for tops, I would use this to thro tops for BIG TROUT


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Spec and reds med-hvy spin 7'3". Looks like it would be great for the bays and near shore kings. Plus I have 5000 reel that needs a new home.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Z BONE 6'-6" ML all the way. Trophy Trout is what I fish for.


----------



## J.O'Kelley (Dec 31, 2012)

first off i would like to say these rods really look amazing!
i would like to choose the Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 because of the much higher quality non-slip handle that it has and its much higher quality blank, and i will be using this rod for reds and specs while fishing from either my kayak or while wading, but in actuality i will be very satisfied with whatever i catch.
thanks so much Kistler Rods and nsinning!


----------



## Richard (Aug 28, 2005)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7' and as expected fishing for Specks and Reds. Love the extra length for wading. Thanks for the opportunity to own such a quality rod.


----------



## mthebull (Sep 21, 2009)

*KLX All purpose Speck and Red med. Light 7'.*

I would use it for what it was intended throwing spooks, corkys, Carolina's, popping corks, etc.Big reds & Specks. I would pair it with a shimano conquest dc I have waiting on the sidelines spooled with power pro braid.:dance:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome to 2Cool. I would love to have a KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. I have several nice reels, but no better rods. I chase the specks and reds so this would be ther perfect fit.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

KLX tops & twitch med light 6'9"
Would use it wading all Over POC and kayak fishing, 6'9" is the perfect balance & length for me wading and kayak fishing and would be great throwing to those reds & trouts in the still morning air


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9". Beautiful rod!

I'm wading for Specks, Reds and Flounder.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

*KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9"*



SoulSurfer said:


> Would love to use the Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013 for wading the surf. Normally use a 6'6" rod & under for the bays. But for the surf when it's green to the beach. Ideally, need a 7 footer to cast as far you can with your favorite plug into a SE headwind if it's blowing more than 15mph.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


OOOPs! Having read the original contest post again. Gonna have to amend my choice of rod to the KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9" for wadefishing the surf.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I would choose the z bone 6' 6"


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9".

http://www.kistlerrods.com/p/fishing-rod/c-Salt-Water-Inshore/KLXJTWS69ML.html

I would use it wading east Galveston and the surf.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

the 7' speck and red med-light looks 2cool!


----------



## tp (Jul 3, 2008)

*klx*

klx jigs &tail wader special med -light 6'9" to smack them speckled trout, reds, and flounder.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

KLX Speck and Red - I plan to catch specks and reds!!!


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*would love one!*

Would absolutely love a Kistler KLX rod especially since my favorite uncle (who introduced me to fishing many years ago) just snapped the tip off his favorite wade fishing rod this past week!
*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7'*

speckcaster


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

z- bone for specks


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

KLX jigs and tail wader special ML 6'9"

Wading west bay for reds and trout.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd go with the 7' Z Bone LE 1 in ML. My 2 main casting set ups are M rods so something a little lighter would fit the arsenal for chasing reds in the marsh.


----------



## drawNrelease (Apr 19, 2006)

Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013
Trout, Red, and Flounder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium spin 7'

For hitin specs and reds just like it says

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

6'9" jigs and tail wader. It would make a great all around rod for specs, reds, & flounder. 
I've use Kistler rods for years. I still have a 6'6" silver series from the 90's that I use in the surf. Very light and sensitive. They've always stayed ahead of the game.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'

Id use it for throwing tops and tails at both reds and specs, but also worms at largemouth bass. It would be my all around rod. As I fish both fresh and salt water frequently


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

For me, It's gotta be the KLX Speck and Red 7' M...having worked at many different Sporting Goods stores, handling many similarly priced rods, this rod cannot be beat! Plus, they're made right here in Texas!!! Texas rods for Texas folks! Can't beat em!

I am a big fan of all purpose rods, for the guy that likes to be out on the water with quality equipment that can do all, this is the answer! From throwing big tops, to light jigs, and everything in between this is the answer to every technique.

Can't wait to try this rod out!

http://www.kistlerrods.com/p/fishing-rod/c-Salt-Water-Inshore/KLXSRAP70M.html

Thanks for the opportunity Kistler!! Doing good things in Montgomery!


----------



## liketofish (May 6, 2013)

Klx speck & red med or light for surf


----------



## liketofish (May 6, 2013)

But 8 foot


----------



## Tfo712 (May 17, 2013)

*Z bone cast for me*

I would choose the z-bone le cast rod since I have seen this rod before. I particularly would likely use it for top water plugs with high action


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Z-bone 6'6" for light artificial mainly for rippin trout lips! I love a small light rod.


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*rod giveaway*

I would choose the 2013 carbon steel 7.0 ft medium heavy. Me and my good friend hooked up with some 5-6ft blacktips around greens bayou yesterday it was a blast. All of our trout gear/ tackle was getting taxed pretty hard. I would take that rod after tthem.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.kistlerrods.com/p/fishing-rod/c-Salt-Water-Inshore/KLXSR73MHS.html

After reading the original post I made a mistake


----------



## sparkypup1 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Kistler!*

Z Bone LE 1 in the M action to double as an all purpose Speck rig along with Freshwater Crank Bait fishing!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7ft now that is a rod.I like fishing for trout but on the Speck and Red All Purpose any fish will bring a smile.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'*

fish the big 3!


----------



## haygood (May 2, 2013)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'
I'd fish for Specks and Reds and the occasional Flounder!

:texasflag


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

I would choose the Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013. Little shorter rod and more back bone for guiding the fish around the boat. Would be used mainly for specks and reds and the occasional flounder. For giggles I would use it for Spanish Mackerel along the jetties. Seems like a nice rod for all day casting and catching.


----------



## masonb (Mar 31, 2010)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

Sight casting reds on the flats with artificials with little or no weight. Or working the reef edges with 1/8 heads for trout

All are great looking rods.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7' for trout and redfish.


----------



## kw57163 (May 4, 2013)

*Kistler Giveaway*

I'd use the KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7' to get my texas slam out in the east bay reefs. It would also be a vital tool in hurtin my fishin buddies' feelings! 

P.S. my tailgate recently ate the tip off my 7' med rig . --Kevin


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

I would purchase a KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7' for a couple of reasons: 1. I fish from a Hobie and like 7' rods
2. I have heard that these new Kistler rods are extra sensitive AND light and the Med-Light would serve as a soft plastic AND light lure rod.


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm just really getting into inshore fishing and have become obsessed with it, I live near ft worth and drive down once a month to get some trial and error in. I like to have matching rods and I'm all over the place as far as rods go at this time. Trying to decide what I like. These rods could very well be the ticket for me. I have a brand new curado I'm having a hard time deciding what I want to pair it with as well. I have rods for jigs and the Tops and Twitch 6'9 medium really stood out to me quick after checking out the page! I really like the Paul Brown Corkys and Mirr o Lure twitch baits and think this rod could be my favorite. If so these will be the ones I buy. Thanks for reading!

KLX Tops and Twitch Special 6'9 M


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Med 6' 9".

Would put it to good use fishing the sand flats for reds and the potholes for trout.


----------



## fishinskinny (Apr 19, 2013)

I would use the KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7' for wading in LLM for TROPHY TROUT 30"+!!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special for anything that eats plastic.I'd like to see how those micro guides work out.


----------



## EdK (Jun 20, 2012)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7' (or in 6' 9" if it were made in such a length). Reds and specks would be the targets.
*


----------



## ochapa (Feb 9, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'

Thanks


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013

Perfect for my new reel


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

*Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast. Would be used primarily for specks but the med action and the 7' length would still be bad enough to handle the bull reds and Jack Crevalle we deal with in the back bay waters and out front along our beaches in the Gulf. Would throw a lot of hard baits with it. The Z bone LE 1 M 7'0" Cast rod is absolutely gorgeous and would fit my fishing to a Tee. 
*


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'
I fish Speckled Trout and Redfish, Flounder, etc.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Z Bone LE 1 ML 6'6" - I'm sure this is the ticket for me! yakking and wading, lookin for a slam!


----------



## fishing111 (Jul 29, 2009)

*kistlerrods*

:tongue:


nsinning said:


> Together with 2cool sponsor, Kistler Rods, we are giving away a KLX Inshore Series Rod!
> 
> Entering is simple. Just click here to go to the Saltwater Inshore Rods page on kistlerrods.com. Check out all of the KLX Inshore Series rods. Then, come back to this thread and tell us which KLX rod you would choose and what you would fish for!
> 
> ...


----------



## fishing111 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would chose the KLX speck and red all purpose med-light 7' for those 30" roaming the west bay.
james


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

KLX speck and red medium light 7' spinning or any rod with a Kistler emblem and american flag on it. Who ever wins will love it! Good luck to all!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

*Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013*

I'd use it searching for trout, reds, and flounder around West Bay.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would take this rod as my favorite: KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'.
Definitely use it with my Chronarch 200E7 for specks and reds.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"


I would use it searching for Red's and Specks anywhere there is water! Annnd also by bragging about it to my friends..


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*Nice Rods*

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

That is a bad to the bone rod that I would use for the big 3 on the upper coast. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Voodoo Fishing (Apr 25, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

The KLXSARP70M for me has it all. A minimalists classic with top quality materials that you can fish from the boat or the surf to the jetty. Light in weight and a great blend of action and power can keep me moving with the fish all day! :doowapsta


----------



## perch snatcher (Feb 20, 2012)

I would choose the KLX Spec and Reds medium spinning 7' to catch gamefish from the Laguna Madre.


----------



## FishDGulf (Apr 3, 2009)

Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast for Reds, Specs and whatever I can bring in from the rigs.

Great looking rod, I'd be proud to own one for sure.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast for reds & specs


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

the KLX Medium Light 7 footer fits me for some of my shallow water spots


----------



## DQW (May 26, 2006)

Z Bone LE 1M 7' Cast

Specks and Reds


----------



## TxDrum22 (Feb 12, 2013)

ZboneLE1ML7'0"Cast for THE BIG 3 around the galveston complex


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*Thanks*

I would use the KLX Speck and Red All purpose to catch specs. I hope it is like your Helium rod I have one left of. I have had 4. using my last one and it is worn. Thanks. BB


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" - for trout, reds and flatties. I already have one, so I appreciate the quality, weight and sensitivity of the Z Bone series.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is the rod I would choose: KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7. I don't own one but would like to win and then use to see if it works. If I like it look out, you may need to put in overtime to have more built. I like bragging on great products! Thanks!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013

Fishing for trout with soft plastics.

:fireworks


----------



## Salty Sam (Sep 25, 2012)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" Cast 2013*

*For the ole speackled trout fish!*


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Klx spec and reds All Purpose Med 7'---I have a 7 day trip to Port A in June--this rod will be great for the new ChickenBoy and Vudo Shrimp baits I just ordered--have some spots cannot wait to try these out on.I would love to give one each to my Son and Son in law-both love to fish---and have produced the greatest grand kids in the WORLD//


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

KLX Spec and Red All Purpose Med 7'. I think this would be a really great all around rod for the fishing we do in the Galveston Bay Complex. We fish from the boat and wade. Sometimes throw arties and sometimes live bait, just depending on what the fish want. Not to mention it probably would make fishiin buddies jealous that I had a better rod than them. Thanks for a great contest.


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

:doowapstaI would choose the Z-Bone LE 1 M 7'0 rod and use it for catching Bass!! Looks like a great rod


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

I'd use it in an attempt to catch a slam, but I'm pretty sure I'd just end up getting hammered drunk while trying.


----------



## Lukedawg (Dec 16, 2012)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

This is a great rod for my kind of fishing, throwing soft plastics at reds in the grass and hitting out to the flats for some specks.


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 - Like the shorter rod for catching those reds and specks here in South Texas


----------



## fishman2006 (Sep 22, 2009)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9"

I fish a lot of tops for specks and reds back in the marshes. 6'9" is the perfect length


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7'


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. Would give this to my grandson who has special needs. He won't go fishing with no one but me.


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

The Z Bone LE 1 M looks like it would be the Perfect rod for casting for specs.


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9". I mostly wade and need a good quality rod for working jigs plus looking at the specs on the website I'm pretty sure it can throw a spook jr just right to get it up in the grass.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"
I mostly fish soft plastics so this would be the way to go. Although that Z Bone LE M 7'0" casting rod is looking good too!


----------



## txlarge (Mar 5, 2007)

*rod*

Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast, so I can feed my addiction for chasing monster trout!!


----------



## Gilligan3 (Jul 26, 2010)

I would choose Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013.

I would fish for slot reds in West Bay.

Thanks


----------



## BuddyBIV (May 15, 2013)

KLX Spec and Red All purpose Med-Light 7'

I would fish bay for reds and specs, throwing all types of baits because I like to mix it up.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 30, 2005)

*Kistler Rods*

KLXSRAP70ML Specs & Red for Specs & Reds


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I would love one of your KLX Speck and red All Purpose 7'--

have a 7 day trip to Port A in June and would love to have one to try the new Vudo Shrimp and the new Chikenboy lures to try some tried and true spots for trout and reds.
Would probably make it a fathers day Present for my Son and Son in law both love to fish-and produce the greatest Grand Kids in the world--

thanks this is a great contest you are having!!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'*

For Whatever!!!!


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Klx*

Klx spec and reds medium spin. I have always wanted to try a kistler rod but they're a bit pricey right now with the Mrs. In grad school. Anyway specks and reds hell yeah.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

KLX Red Fish Special Med-Heavy 7' 3". I'd fish for those big ole reds on the south shore of Matagorda Bay.


----------



## NateSkin10 (May 18, 2009)

*KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"*

My top choice -- KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

I would take this rod and put it to the test, fishing for anything and everthing that bites! I enjoy wading for trout, chunking topwaters, corkies, tails, and other hardware, and the same goes for reds and flounder. However, I am not above expanding my search outside the realm of the "Big 3." 

There's nothing more exciting than sight casting to a drum on the flats or a sheepshead against rocks or pilings. Tripletail along wells, weedlines, and other structures can definitely bend some sticks and there's nothing like some light tackle, nearshore ling, kingfish or chicken dolphin. Somewhere in there a spanish mackeral will come crushing into a spoon or shiny plug, and there's no keeping the black tips off your mirrolure in the surf.

Above all else, I just enjoy a tug a the end of a fishing rod. With childlike innocense and imagination, each thump sends a rush of adrenaline, like an electronic signal, through my hand, to my brain, and finally to my heart. A fishing rod is the means of transfer for this signal, and that feeling is what keeps me casting. Isn't that why we all fish anyways? Forget the egos and the "potlicker this," and "purist that," at the end of the day we all just plain love to catch fish, regardless of our preferred approach, and a fishing rod is what puts us there. That's what I would use this rod for!

The shorter handle would fit perfectly in my hand, and the fast, whippy action is what I prefer in a blank. The length would be the best all around for both fishing from a floating platform and wading. This rod would catch it all!


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

*kistler rods*

I would use the Zbone LE1 ML 7' 0" casting .....and i would use it for trout and reds with plastics.....and i guess I'm old school but all my rods are 7' 0" ...gotta love a 7 footer!


----------



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

*Klx 6'9"*

I like the KLX Tops an Twitch special med. 6'9" because of its lite weight, well balanced and durability for grinding all day long for reds and trout.its the best of both worlds for hard plastics or soft plastics that's why I like the med. 6'9"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6'9" is my choice. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

KLX specs and reds all purpose 7 foot, 
I would use this rod for top water trout.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I would get the Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013 because it is the most expensive one. I would use it all the time because I don't have a rod, only reels.


----------



## Outrigger1146 (May 16, 2013)

*KLX specs and reds all purpose 7 foot*

Casting softs at tailing reds, throwing live shrimp under a popper at specs, or flipping spoons to schools of spanish macs under a rig.... anything you choose to do with this rod i just want to see it snapped over all day!! All while enjoying a cold one! That has all the makings for a perfect day!!


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

*KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"*

This is the model I would choose as I like the Med-light power for throwing plastics. The 6'9 for me is best medium for me wading or drifting from the boat.


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

I would chose the KLX speck and red medium spin 7" for my son


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

KLX Spinning Multi-Technique Medium-Light 7'0"

I'd use it to catch one slot red per trip for lunch and then what ever else hit my lure all day for fun.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-Light 7'

I've been wanting a high quality 7ft rod for awhile. This rod would tear up the trouts and reds. Beautiful work you guys do. This rod paired up with a shimano core would be my dream set up!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Either the Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 or the KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

I'd like a little lighter rod to go with my JDM 51mg.


----------



## rcsmbs (Apr 26, 2008)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. Fish for what else? Specks and Reds. Rod is 2 cool!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Med 6' 9".

I definitely would use it for tails and my broken back Corkys.


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9"

Reds and trout. Thanks!


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

KLX tops and twitch special

I would use it to compliment the jigs and tails wafer KLX I just bought for top water and hard baits. I really like the tails wader one, only have like 3 trips on it.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Z bone LE 1 M L 7' 0" - to attack those red daddies!


----------



## aggieangler13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Klx speck and reds medium spin. I would wade for flounder.haha


----------



## Reel zipper (May 17, 2013)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3". I like using inshore gear to chase after kings and Lings. 
*


----------



## texasredhunter (Nov 15, 2011)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9"
I woul pair this with my curado e50 and throw skitters for reds and specks wading, yaking, and boating.

Then I would right a review about it and tack it on with my reports that I write for the fishing scout app.


----------



## gdtrahan (Jan 20, 2007)

KLX specks and reds all purpose 7'


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'
I would mount a Shimano Sahara on it and give it to my wife.
Thank You Kistler for doing this Giveaway!


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium Light 7'

I would use to chase my dream...30 inch trout. :help:


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

KLX 6'9 Med Tops and Twitch Special for throwing my Corkies and Super Spooks chasing those big girls during the winter and spring...


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

Z Bone LE 1 M 6' 6" Cast 2013 to catch spinners.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Z Bone LE1 M 7' 0'' Cast*

I would be fishing for trout , reds , flounder, on the coast and strippers on the lakes


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

Klx tops and twitch i would fish for a 30" trout but that has not happend yet but i'm still looking.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

*rods*

Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013 and fish for trout, reds and flounder. Never had a rod this good before, or even close to that


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*Rod*

*:bounce: KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3:bounce:*

This rod would be great for all my inshore fishing needs. I would fish it wading in the surf, fishing from shore or in the boat. I recently purchased some vintage spin cast reels ( Dam Quick 330, and some France made Mitchell's ) i would love to try and post picks with your rod and fish on many web sites ( Facebook,strippers online, 2cool, 360tuna, etc... ) so send me one please and lets fish...
Thanks Victor


----------



## redneck694x41 (Aug 10, 2007)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'

I would like to have one to catch reds at the jetties


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3"*

be a great rod for my girlfriend who is really getting into fishing for redfish and trout now can't get her out of the boat 
*KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3"*

:dance:


----------



## keeper1960 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Awesome Rod !!!*

I would choose the " Z Bone " 6' 6" rod for Speckled Trout. Beautiful Rod !!! I dont have a good rod like this and sure could use it !!!
would love to Catch A *big Trout* on one of your Rods.


----------



## stevie ray (Jun 12, 2012)

I would choose the klx speck and reds medium spin 7'
I would use it for throwing tails, and vudu shrimp under a popping cork! thanks


----------



## JHuntfish82 (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013 . The 7'-0 length fits me well for rippin' some redfish lips!


----------



## JHuntfish82 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Rod Giveaway*

I would choose the Z bone LE 1 M 7' 0" Cast 2013 . The longer length works well for me and I would love to rip the lips off of some redfish with it!


----------



## blu3dog (Sep 18, 2009)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'

Wade fishing for big specks with topwater


----------



## murpmicw (Jan 2, 2007)

*KLX Tops and Twitch Special Med 6' 9".*

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Med 6' 9".

I love this rod length and wade almost exclusively for reds, trout --usually in the Matagorda area/POC---MM


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

Z Bone LE 1 M 7'0" Cast. Need the longer rod to pop the wife in the behind when she is out fishin' me, which is quite often


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

Like many, I would choose the Z bone LE 1 ML 6'6 cast to wade for specks. I am beginning to prefer a shorter, lighter rod.
*
*


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

I would chose the KLX speck and red medium spin 7" for specks and reds,flounder


----------



## frh290 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think i would go with the KLX Speck and Red All Purpose medium 7'. When i make it to the coast to fish the bay's I never know what i am going to be throwing so the all purpose seems to make sense. I would pair it with my "new to me" Citica 200E that i just "super turned". 

Heard a lot of great things about these and I love that they are made here locally.


----------



## hawaiian12 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would love the KLX Spec and Reds All purpose Med-Light 7' fishing the surf or flats!


----------



## txdukilla (Sep 4, 2008)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

for troutz.


----------



## PuroToro (Apr 11, 2013)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3"*

I would use this offshore for sight casting Ling, Tuna and Dorado.... looks like an awesome rod! I have never used your product, but would like to give it a try for some heavy duty offshore action and REALLY put it to the test and report back. Might even see if it can handle the BIG BULLS at the jetties... see attached! :cheers:


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9" for sure. sounds like you can't go wrong with that!


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

there will be trout in it's future


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9" for rattling reds and trout in the flats.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Med-light. Just prefer that action and its always handled reds and specks in the past, plus I like fishing the 7ft. length for summer surf.:dance:


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

*Klx specks and reds*

KLX speck and reds all purpose medium 7
I just got the saltwater fishing bug and I am infected with it. I don't have any saltwater gear. And need to start somewhere. i would use it to fish for specks and reds and whatever else wants to get hooked


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*KLX Red Fish Special Med-Heavy 7' 3"..... Need a good red fish rod....*


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

For Speckled Trout I gotta have the " Z Bone " 6' 6" rod for Speckled Trout

WT


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Speck and red all purpose. Throw some tails for some specks.


----------



## luckylou32 (May 21, 2013)

*KLX Speck & Red Medium*

I would get the KLX Speck & Red (KLXSR70MS) and use it to chase after some nice thick reds


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

I would love a tops and tails special to go after some big trout.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7', for trout and reds. 
B


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Med 6' 9".


----------



## treeee (Jul 7, 2009)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9" great rod


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'
Tops in the surf all summer long!


----------



## ssutton (May 21, 2013)

KLX Speck and Reds Medium-Heavy Spin 7' 3". This would be the perfect rod for chunkin and windin a poppin cork for some reds and specks, and maybe some bottom bouncin for some flounder. Great contest KLX & 2cool thanks!


----------



## waitn2fish (Nov 15, 2008)

*Z bone LE 1 M L 6' 6" Cast 2013*

*like to slam a few specs with that rod*


----------



## stillyakin (Jan 20, 2008)

KLX Jigs and Tail Wader Special Med-Light 6' 9"

Fishing for trout.


----------



## RoShoDan (Dec 22, 2009)

*KLX Rod Contest*

I'd use your KLX Speck & Red Medium Spin 7' to go after specksm reds and flounder; the "Texas Slam!!"


----------



## ledouxvernon (Nov 30, 2012)

*KLX Rod Contest*

I would choose the KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'.

Vern Ledoux


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

I would choose the KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7', for specks, specks, specks, specks, reds, and flounder... and did I mention specks???


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

KLX Tops and Twitch Medium 6'9" specks and reds with a flounder mixed in


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I'd go old school,....Kistler

*Kistler Helium* 7'6"

Flounder, Reds & Specks

Bumping the Bottom


----------



## HOGTRAP (Jul 20, 2011)

klx med/heavy.7ft3......could be alot of fun on some dorado in propwash..
have caught 45lb ling on med/heavy 6.9 with a titlesurge tout..
lots of fun....:bounce:


----------



## Mossback7 (Feb 11, 2012)

KLX Speck and Reds MH 7'3"

Fishing for Reds and /specks on the flats and Surf. Also would be a perfect light offshore rod coupled with a Stradic 4000.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium-Light. Specks and Reds!!


----------



## wluell (Sep 16, 2012)

I would choose the 2013 7' medium action Z bone LE 1 to target flounder, specs and reds.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Tops and Twitch, medium, 6'9". Specks and Reds.


----------



## tatwell (Dec 3, 2007)

*KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9"*

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9"

I wadefish mostly for trout, reds, and flatties.


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

KLX Specs and Reds 6.8 medium light. Specs and reds.


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

I would choose the KLX jigs and tail wader special, because I fish mostly soft plastics


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

KLX Tops and Twitch 6'9 medium 
I would use it in pursuit of big trout and reds throwing spooks and spook jrs down here in the upper lagoon. Looks like an awesome rod


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I like the looks of the Carbon Steel 7'0 Medium-heavy Multi-Technique,but it doesn't have KLX by the model number,so,the KLX Speck and Red all purpose Special 7'0 looks like a hum-dinger.My favorite fishing is for black drum at Ingleside Texas.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*KLX Speck and Red All Purpose Medium 7'*

Specks and Reds.... what I fish for 90 % of the time. I have one Kistler rod that I recieved as a promotional item when I bought my boat. It's been a good rod for nearly 9 years.

good luck
saltie dawg


----------



## SALTY DAWGS (May 21, 2013)

I fish for specks and Reds.


----------



## FISHONBOY1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'*

KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7' for all in-shore species


----------



## Faded Hula Monkey (Sep 6, 2008)

Z bone 6-6 for speckled trout


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd choose the KLX tops and twitch 6'9" medium....

I'm committing myself to become proficient with a baitcaster and have another setup, but this would propel the learning curve with a higher end setup.

http://www.kistlerrods.com/p/fishing-rod/c-Salt-Water-Inshore/KLXTTS69M.html

Five


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

KLX Tops and Twitch Special Medium 6' 9"

I would target all salt water inshore species and might even trough my ABU 7000 on and jig for Snapper. But mainly Specs and Reds!

Thanks for the contest


----------



## nsinning (Jan 3, 2012)

*We Have a Winner!*

Thank you to Kistler Rods for offering this great giveaway and to all who entered. We have chosen our winner! Below is a list of all entrants:

1. rat race
2. sgrem
3. lure
4. sharkchum
5. Major29
6. photofishin
7. YakAggie
8. CaptCoach
9. Fishin' Soldier
10. Bayou RedFish
11. CraigTexasAnthony
12. addicted2water
13. bigrebar
14. TNCarter
15. Part Timer
16. saltwatersensations
17. Riley & Sons
18. LDS
19. FishBurd27
20. rockwalker
21. Cpt.Hardhead
22. crawdaddct
23. alvinslash
24. boss11
25. DPFISHERMAN
26. dparkerh
27. BeeGee
28. kja88
29. Bartee71
30. turnemNburnem
31. Texican89
32. Reel Cajun
33. Tombstone
34. jjd79
35. elaw62
36. Elbutto
37. john boat
38. swanchez
39. David.
40. wallhanger
41. John_B_1
42. T.C.
43. dekelopez
44. funbunchfishin
45. billpatekjr.
46. hookset4
47. Cowboymatt
48. C-Rob
49. omgidk
50. slabnabbin
51. LonghornJoel
52. Mnsurf
53. Team Burns
54. aquafowlr
55. bootmann
56. texmexfishn
57. jblrail
58. Tamzor
59. kenny
60. spanky123
61. funewgy
62. DFC
63. water doc
64. Roosters Tackle
65. douglasgilbert
66. matterboy123
67. blackmagic
68. NoCatch
69. Kenner21
70. Bula
71. John McMindes
72. yakamac
73. cklimpt
74. Hot Diggy
75. Nicron
76. poco jim
77. WOODY2373
78. mustanger
79. Hook'em Hideout
80. BrushyHillGuide
81. elrober
82. reddrummer
83. gdtrahan
84. sagmiller18
85. FishCommander07
86. Lsube0555
87. medgecko
88. KeepingItReel
89. Fonseca
90. rjc1982
91. ComeFrom?
92. HAYWIREZ
93. Stevie_A
94. jefferymac
95. Jean Scurtu
96. 2Hype
97. airbornxpress
98. Slim-N-None
99. petermypeter
100. flounder daddy
101. beachbumm
102. JakeNeil
103. bjqx
104. Fish Specialist
105. str0sfan01
106. surfisher
107. Wade N Drift
108. nupe2k6
109. hookman
110. tensionondeck
111. ctcrop
112. water by design
113. Gulfcoast23
114. FishNJeremy
115. Dan20703
116. Black Dog
117. sun burn
118. blueaddiction
119. LandsEnd
120. let's talk fishin
121. jholling
122. fishingcacher
123. IVOBGTX
124. jtbailey
125. ACC
126. RedHeadFisher
127. 6Mile
128. TAMUscott
129. dsgarner
130. shin_deep
131. ted8541
132. Law Dog
133. fishslicks91
134. goodwood
135. Laleitner
136. DWS
137. leeroy
138. Sisco Kid
139. SoulSurfer
140. funpig
141. 1SS2NV
142. spec u-late
143. john66
144. TexasAggie'16
145. rippin lips
146. rusty2009
147. jjtroutkiller
148. mustangeric
149. SpeckChaser-RckptTx
150. Captain Dave
151. fishingtwo
152. yakity
153. HydraSports
154. bubbas kenner
155. ddakota
156. Basscat76
157. Wet-a-line
158. ruquick
159. Riverrat95
160. salty_caveman
161. willeye
162. nervouscroaker
163. troutless
164. hemmingway
165. texasredkiller
166. Wizness
167. jherna6714
168. FlatoutFishin
169. goldie
170. Razzorduck
171. trophytroutman
172. J.O'Kelley
173. Richard
174. mthebull
175. shaggydog
176. jmbrittain
177. Buffalo1
178. spitfire
179. dolch
180. OnedayScratch
181. tp
182. Pintabo
183. speckcaster
184. baron von skipjack
185. bjones2571
186. aggie182
187. drawNrelease
188. Flat's Hunter
189. Rippin_drag
190. BURTONboy
191. jared07
192. liketofish
193. Tfo712
194. baitbuckett
195. trout tracker2
196. sparkypup1
197. TripleGrip
198. charlie23
199. haygood
200. D'sBaystealth
201. masonb
202. kw57163
203. Boiler
204. G Love
205. fishin shallow
206. fishinskinny
207. Specks&Spots
208. EdK
209. ochapa
210. cajundiesel
211. SJAdventures
212. blaminack
213. NOCREEK
214. fishing111
215. FLATLANDER21
216. salth2o
217. Lexy1
218. leadhead10
219. Just One More
220. Voodoo Fishing
221. Tangle
222. perch snatcher
223. FishDGulf
224. deerslayer64d
225. Mr Duck
226. DQW
227. TxDrum22
228. Boaz
229. John Cocktosen
230. K Man
231. Mallardman02
232. Salty Sam
233. tspitzer
234. Caribbean Pirate
235. basshunter
236. porkchoplc
237. Lukedawg
238. tmyfml
239. fishman2006
240. PaPa Redfish
241. shotman
242. Cajun76
243. Rolls
244. nosaltincentx
245. txlarge
246. Gilligan3
247. BuddyBIV
248. bilgerat
249. tspitzer
250. Solid Action
251. jmhall87
252. 4 Ever-Fish N
253. Capt. Nate Skinner
254. Troutchaiser
255. majekman
256. texasred
257. WoodDuck Wizard
258. InfamousJ
259. Outrigger1146
260. Korajun
261. Red Wrangler
262. BBYC
263. Drundel
264. rcsmbs
265. RedXCross
266. dpeck
267. txsmith1
268. aggieangler13
269. Reel zipper
270. texasredhunter
271. goldwingtiny
272. Knee Deep N POC
273. Kody Emmert
274. aqua vita
275. Fishon21
276. FOWLHOOK
277. RogerTherk
278. LingKiller
279. redneck694x41
280. SONNYT0602
281. keeper1960
282. stevie ray
283. JHuntfish82
284. blu3dog
285. murpmicw
286. quackerstacker
287. Manfish
288. ShadyCajin
289. frh290
290. hawaiian12
291. txdukilla
292. PuroToro
293. UTfishrman
294. BellaireTX
295. Bull Red
296. alldaylong
297. Joejoe070
298. djduke47823
299. WildThings
300. tunchistheman
301. luckylou32
302. tro-trout
303. Brandon1107
304. Rickolitus
305. treeee
306. Papasnbeer
307. ssutton
308. waitn2fish
309. stillyakin
310. RoShoDan
311. ledouxvernon
312. Tripletime
313. texascorky1
314. DANO
315. HOGTRAP
316. Mossback7
317. fishingfred
318. wluell
319. Mr. Breeze
320. tatwell
321. BabyBear24
322. DonnyMonty
323. VannoySkiff
324. peckerwood
325. saltie dawg
326. SALTY DAWGS
327. FISHONBOY1
328. Faded Hula Monkey
329. Number_Five
and the winner is...

*57. jblrail*

Congratulations jblrail! Please check your private messages where we have sent you information on claiming your prize.

Thanks again to all who entered and be sure to check out Kistler's awesome product lineup at kistlerrods.com!


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

*KLX Tops and Twitch Med 6'9"*

Trout and Reds over grass..............

Nothing beats watching your tops get blown up....

If this rod will do what I believe it will do....

Getting that action should be a fun to watch.....

thanks for the Opportunity!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROADKILL (Oct 29, 2006)

*Kistler rod*

6'9" tops and twitch reds,specks,flounder,croaker,sand trout,hardheads,gafftop,white bass,hybrids,catfish,etc...


----------



## ROADKILL (Oct 29, 2006)

*Sorry*

Didnt realize it was over didnt go to the last page


----------



## Surfmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I would choose the KLX Speck and Reds Medium Spin 7'. I fish out of a kayak and this rod seems perfect for all species that I target.


----------

